# New from Output, Steven Slate, Sonuscore's The Orchestra, and IK Multimedia



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 16, 2019)

*Tuesday, June 18th. Portal, a New Granular Effects Plugin from Output. *



*Tuesday, June 18th. Slate Digital. Everything Will Change.*
They've added the Kilohearts Bundle and the Ana 2 Synth to the All Access Bundle.




*Wednesday, June 19. Sonuscore's the Orchestra Has Evolved. Again.* *Winter is Coming!
*
It's a new, separate library called *Strings of Winter*. Focuses on icy, Tundra-type sounds. The much-requested MIDI export. 60 new articulations performed by 41-piece Orchestra as well as the Mongolian State Morin Khuur Ensemble. If you were hoping to incorporate the Morin Khuur, the Mongolian "horse head fiddle," into The Orchestra... you got your wish!

It goes for $149. More about this HERE or at the end of this thread.

You can also upgrade to The Orchestra Complete for $119. This gives you Strings of Winter, plus many new features like MIDI export and 108 new presets. Also, a feature that's important to me--The Orchestra, Strings of Winter and Tuned Percussion are all in the Ensemble Engine.






*Coming Tomorrow (Thursday, June 20) 
IK Multimedia's "New Musical Breakthrough" *
11 years in the making. A whole new 21st Century Approach to The Oldest Instruments in Human History.

*As I predicted, it is Modo Drum*. IK has transferred the modeling technology of Modo Bass to drums.

Introductory Pre-Order Price is $299.99, after which it will go to $399.99

More info HERE



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuNTHG4AQMs&t=122s

*Before you all spend your money on these revolutionary products, I want to remind you that the Orange Tree Samples Group Buy started on June 21st last year.*


----------



## halfwalk (Jun 16, 2019)

Maybe they all hired the same copywriter on Fiverr


----------



## mouse (Jun 16, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> *Tuesday, June 18th. New Plugin from Output. Launching...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Output plugin sounds very synthwavey


----------



## AllanH (Jun 16, 2019)

@TigerTheFrog - thank you for all those "heads-up"; lots of interesting new stuff coming. 

My guess for IK's "Musical Breakthrough" is Miroslav on an iPad.


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 16, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> *Wednesday, June 19. Sonuscore's the Orchestra Has Evolved. Again.* *Winter is Coming!*



This so much sounds like they're creating a Game Of Thrones themed orchestra. As if this is not already so abvious from the "Winter is Coming" slogan


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 16, 2019)

AllanH said:


> @TigerTheFrog - thank you for all those "heads-up"; lots of interesting new stuff coming.
> 
> My guess for IK's "Musical Breakthrough" is Miroslav on an iPad.


Miroslav is already on the iPad as an in-app purchase within SampleTank.

I think this will be drums and/or percussion. The main graphic looks to me like a snare drum from above. The music is drum beats and piano. And they use the language "hits soon." 

What would be different from the many drum products they already offer? What would have taken 11 years to develop? Modeled drums. This could be the drum version of Modo Bass. Many different kinds of drums, from tiny to Taiko, customizable by the user. Any shape, size, materials, or beater. Drums that aren't possible in real life. Your choice of rooms, microphones, effects.....

If I'm right, this could be the one thing on this list that lives up to its hype. I'm really looking forward to finding out what's in The Orchestra upgrade, but I'm even more interested in finding out if I'm right about this.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 16, 2019)

mouse said:


> Output plugin sounds very synthwavey


I have a feeling it's going to be another subscription product like Arcade. They must be doing really well with that, compared to their previous products.

I hope not, because if it's something appealing and non-subscription, I might upgrade.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 16, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> This so much sounds like they're creating a Game Of Thrones themed orchestra. As if this is not already so abvious from the "Winter is Coming" slogan



All they have to do is add solo strings to The Orchestra and they can do a launch video using the theme from "Game of Thrones." They've already got the ensembles, choir and harp. 

EDIT: I removed the "Game of Thrones" YouTube video as it didn't add anything to the point I was trying to make, and has nothing to do with the sound of The Orchestra.


----------



## lumcas (Jun 16, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Before you all spend your money on these revolutionary products, I want to remind you that the Orange Tree Samples Group Buy started on June 21st last year.



Thank you for the reminder, this is actually interesting. OTS group buy would be great!

Errrr, what was the other stuff again?


----------



## BezO (Jun 16, 2019)

Curious about Output’s release.



TigerTheFrog said:


> ...Before you all spend your money on these revolutionary products, I want to remind you that the Orange Tree Samples Group Buy started on June 21st last year.


I was hoping they released another bass or 2 prior.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 16, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> They already have everything except for the solo strings.




That was actually pretty awful. Kinda like doing sounds from my Casio in the 80's and making a YouTube video with it. WTF?


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 16, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> What would be different from the many drum products they already offer? What would have taken 11 years to develop? Modeled drums.



All right -- you have my attention.


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 16, 2019)

marclawsonmusic said:


> That was actually pretty awful. Kinda like doing sounds from my Casio in the 80's and making a YouTube video with it. WTF?


This video is almost 2 years ago. It has nothing to do with the ad/developers


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Jun 17, 2019)

Coming this June.
New buzzwords!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 17, 2019)

I too feel like we're on the precipice of something great... well, 22 seconds great. There MUST be a reason for this convergence.







Or... whatever. I've got BBQ and lake meditations on the mind.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 17, 2019)

I asked someone once who did a lot of work dubbing adverts what working with the clients was like. He gave a heavy sigh. "They all think they are brilliant mavericks. They are all exactly the same".


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 17, 2019)

Based on the Output trailer, surely a game changer


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 17, 2019)

i dont even watch those trailers anymore. most trailers just dont fit, since it is about librarys or plugins and not the next hollywood blockbuster. just my 2 cents


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that IK's "game-changer" is going to be "MODO Drums", fully modeled with no samples.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 17, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> You missed Slate's hyperbole for the week (I forget the announcement date; possibly after IK's).
> 
> I'm pretty sure that IK's "game-changer" is going to be "MODO Drums", fully modeled with no samples.


Hi Mark,

Slate is listed second in my original post. It happens tomorrow, along with the new Output plugin. 

I agree with you about Modo Drums. I don't know if you saw what I wrote in my second post on this thread, but I did speculate on what form IK's modeled Drums might take... I think it will be a lot more wide open than Modo Bass, which is based on specific instruments. I think that will be the case in Modo Drums to a certain extent, but I also think you'll be able to create your own drums, even if they don't exist in real life. 

Let's see what happens on Thursday.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jun 17, 2019)

So much marketing hype these days. Makes it hard to view these things as professional tools.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 17, 2019)

Ah; I'm having trouble with image-filled postings today and text being obscured, so I missed some of what you wrote. Network glitches slowing down forum viewing. Sorry about that.


----------



## Sopranos (Jun 17, 2019)

Anyone else thinking the Output and Slate announcements are related? Making multiple announcements at the same time/days leading up to this. Some kind of merge or combined product?

Hmmm.


----------



## k4music (Jun 18, 2019)

Looks like Slate Digital launched "All Access Pass"


----------



## mouse (Jun 18, 2019)

And Output released a granular plugin. Meh...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm adding stuff as it's introduced at the top of the post, and will continue to do so. I think the only stuff that is new for the Slate All Access Pass is the Ana Synth and the Kilohearts Bundle. The TH-U Slate Edition was already announced.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 18, 2019)

Maybe not a game-changer, but I like the cut of that granular plugin's jib. I dunno if I like it $149's worth, but I like it!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 18, 2019)

Wally Garten said:


> Maybe not a game-changer, but I like the cut of that granular plugin's jib. I dunno if I like it $149's worth, but I like it!


Yes. Very impressive Output interface and great sound. But I am very happy with  Audiority's Grainspace, which is only $45 and often sells for less.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 18, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> ******** But I am very happy with  Audiority's Grainspace, which is only $45 and often sells for less.



Grainspace >  …. 

_and fwiw_, Melda _ MGranularMB reduced to ~$29. for next ~5 days.

https://www.meldaproduction.com/MGranularMB


----------



## 5Lives (Jun 18, 2019)

The Slate announcement was pretty decent actually - they keep adding value for subscribers. Can’t say the same for Avid who doubled their renewal price for standard Pro Tools users - hasn’t been worth the original price in the first place!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 18, 2019)

I don't understand. It's almost like the marketing was over-inflated. That can't be right, surely?


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 18, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> I don't understand. It's almost like the marketing was over-inflated. That can't be right, surely?



And then all these teasers get followed by a single revealer:

_"This is *Legato Advertising Company*! If you liked how we fooled you into believing these teasers were for upcoming real products (which is not the case) and would like to promote your next product, then please reach us through the following contacts"_


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 18, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Grainspace >  ….
> 
> _and fwiw_, Melda _ MGranularMB reduced to ~$29. for next ~5 days.



Nice! I just recently bought this weird little guy (which I'm having fun with), but those look worth checking out, too!

https://glitchmachines.com/products/palindrome/


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm afraid it's official: we are now living in an era of _hype to the hypeth power_. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 18, 2019)

5Lives said:


> Can’t say the same for Avid who doubled their renewal price for standard Pro Tools users - hasn’t been worth the original price in the first place!


I haven't been able to find exact dollar figures regarding the price increases. Do you have a link, by any chance?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## 5Lives (Jun 18, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> I haven't been able to find exact dollar figures regarding the price increases. Do you have a link, by any chance?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



https://www.pro-tools-expert.com/ho...of-pro-tools-standard-perpetual-upgrade-plans


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks, @5Lives! 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 18, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> I'm afraid it's official: we are now living in an era of _hype to the hypeth power_.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



Graham’s hype.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 18, 2019)

I love the GUI of Output's Portal. Sounds great! 
https://output.com/products/portal


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Jun 19, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> *Tuesday, June 18th. Portal, a New Granular Effects Plugin from Output. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it is the 19th. Any news regarding The Orchestra?


----------



## Stanoli (Jun 19, 2019)

I heard this morning they discovered 2 little bugs in The Orchestra:

1) the sounds did not load
2) the Arpeggiators and the LFOs did not work

Apart from that everything is copacetic.


----------



## mouse (Jun 19, 2019)

Stanoli said:


> I heard this morning they discovered 2 little bugs in The Orchestra:
> 
> 1) the sounds did not load
> 2) the Arpeggiators and the LFOs did not work
> ...



Just minor bugs so I guess


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 19, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Well, it is the 19th. Any news regarding The Orchestra?


Nothing on Best Service or the Sonuscore site. 
Of course, the Sonuscore site is not exactly offering the latest news. It's still displaying the 50% off until May 31st deal.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 19, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> *Tuesday, June 18th. Portal, a New Granular Effects Plugin from Output. *




Watching that video I just imagined the chipmunk voices from Exhale being run through Portal... it was not a pretty thought . Still it looks like it could be fun to play with.



TigerTheFrog said:


> Before you all spend your money on these revolutionary products, I want to remind you that the Orange Tree Samples Group Buy started on June 21st last year.



I was so hoping OTS would release at least four more guitars before the Group Buy arrived, but it looks like it's not to be. Oh well, I've been lusting after Flatwound and Roundwoud since they launched so I have that to look forward to.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 19, 2019)

The Orchestra upgrade is a new instrument called Strings of Winter. It has MIDI Export!

It costs $149. The Orchestra owners can upgrade to The Orchestra Complete for $119. This includes Strings of Winter, plus many new features, including 108 new presets, and the addition of MIDI export to the everything you had before. The Orchestra, Strings of Winter, and Tuned Percussion are now in the Ensemble engine. * Minimum requirement is Kontakt Player version 6.0.4.*

Strings of Winter sounds a little like Sonuscore's Tundra to me. What do you think? Are you going to get The Orchestra Complete? I am.

I am very surprised that they didn't include solo instruments with this iteration of The Orchestra, but it seems clear that this is only the first of what will be many new separate instruments. Solo instruments will no doubt show up at some point, along with more Woodwind and Brass articulations. 





_Arctic plains. Shimmering glaciers. Far-reaching steppes. A one-of-a-kind instrument that perfectly captures the spirit of these rough, untamed and raw landscapes. An absolutely honest and atypical new sound that portrays scenes of fragile, cold isolation as perfectly as icy and unbridled power. Strings of Winter is here with 60 unheard and pristine articulations performed by a 41-piece European string orchestra and the wonderful and unique Mongolian State Morin Khuur Ensemble.

A 41-piece string orchestra split into 5 sections performed a number of detailed and extended techniques for Strings Of Winter (e.g. Trills, Sul Ponticello, Harmonics, Col Legno, Bartók Pizzicato). The resonance and raw complexity of these new articulations was captured in the classic room of Studio 22 in Budapest. All sections were recorded in their traditional seating position.

The Morin Khuur is the national instrument in Mongolia, also called „horse head fiddle“. The traditional instrument has two strings made of horse hair and is played with a bow also strung with horse hair. This gives the instrument a delicate and airy timbre. The Morin Khuur Ensemble was recorded at White Arch Studios in Ulan Bator with an orchestra of 15 players split into high and low ensemble.

*Articulations *
Strings of Winter contains 60 unique articulations spread over 7 different sections and additionally 4 different instruments with String Ensemble FX.

*The Ensemble Engine*
Strings of Winter features the same powerful engine as our critically acclaimed instrument "The Orchestra". This Engine works through a number of independent arpeggiators and velocity envelopes, heavily inspired by our Sonuscore Origins-Series.

Create pulsating rhythms and even inspiring full arrangements from any combination of notes. All of this without relying on prerecorded phrases – you have the full control. It will work, no matter what chord or note you play. With minimum loading times, a vast amount of presets provides you with full ensemble colors right out of the box._

_

Independent arpeggiators and velocity envelopes create vivid and powerful orchestral colors.

Load up to 5 different instruments in independent slots and play them together.

Every slot can be assigned one of five different modules
_
_*Take full control over the ensemble*

On the Engine page you can access all individual controls for each of the five instrument modules.

Short notes can be arranged with the arpeggiators, while sustained notes can be shaped with the velocity envelope. Create the orchestral colors as you need them and let the magic happen.

*Arpeggiator*

The arpeggiator creates fascinating melodic patterns to give your project a rich and lively orchestral feeling. Change the pattern of the arpeggiator with the rhythm stepper. If needed, you can modify almost every parameter to stay in full control of your orchestral color.

*Velocity envelope - shape your sustain sounds*

The Velocity Envelope adds a recurring dynamic movement to a sustaining note. The centerpiece is the envelope shape, which can be drawn freely.

*Export your custom performance*

Once you have been inspired by a preset, drag and drop the arrangement of your performance to your DAW. Unleash the power of the ensemble engine onto your personal template, change notes, reinforce the unique sound with other instruments and make the music your own.

*Play the instruments freely*

Play your ideas and melodies freely with the individual instrument patches. In addition to the ensemble instrument, individual instrument patches and articulations are also available.

*Unleash the full orchestral power with multi-track patches*

Multis take the Ensemble Engine even further toward instant playability and sound as they load and layer multiple instances of TO - Strings Of Winter. Aside from the Ensemble Instrument, Strings Of Winter also contains 64 single instrument patches from the separate sections and as a bonus full ensemble risers, crescendos, falls and hits.
_


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 19, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The Orchestra upgrade is a new instrument called Strings of Winter. It has MIDI Export!
> It costs $149. The Orchestra owners can upgrade to The Orchestra Complete for $119.
> 
> Sound's a little like Sonuscore's Tundra to me. What do you think? Are you going to get it?
> ...


Ah...kontakt6....noooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Harzmusic (Jun 19, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Ah...kontakt6....noooooooooooooooooo!


... Kontakt 6 Player! 
No need to get the full version Kontakt 6 upgrade for this.


----------



## stfciu (Jun 19, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The Orchestra upgrade is a new instrument called Strings of Winter. It has MIDI Export!
> 
> It costs $149. The Orchestra owners can upgrade to The Orchestra Complete for $119. This includes Strings of Winter, plus many new features, including 108 new presets, and the addition of MIDI export to the everything you had before. The Orchestra, Strings of Winter, and Tuned Percussion are now in the Ensemble engine. * Minimum requirement is Kontakt Player version 6.0.4.*
> 
> ...



Oh my. This is major. Now I regret not jumping on the recent sale.


----------



## topaz (Jun 19, 2019)

not interested, I just wanted an updated engine as I am sure many did.





TigerTheFrog said:


> The Orchestra upgrade is a new instrument called Strings of Winter. It has MIDI Export!
> 
> It costs $149. The Orchestra owners can upgrade to The Orchestra Complete for $119. This includes Strings of Winter, plus many new features, including 108 new presets, and the addition of MIDI export to the everything you had before. The Orchestra, Strings of Winter, and Tuned Percussion are now in the Ensemble engine. * Minimum requirement is Kontakt Player version 6.0.4.*
> 
> ...


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 19, 2019)

Harzmusic said:


> ... Kontakt 6 Player!
> No need to get the full version Kontakt 6 upgrade for this.


Yes but have k5 full....And don't want to upgrade....player ....no ...because you can't go in the kontakt parameters......must upgrade ........no...no...


----------



## Cinebient (Jun 19, 2019)

I wished they gave me just the midi out for the version i already own to start with.
The upgrade is not cheap really (especially if you payed the full price for TO as early adopter)...but i must say when i heard the demos i really find that it sounds very good and i love the timbres.
It is impressive how great it can sound without real dynamics and with just another 4.5GB for the new strings (so about 11 for the complete package).
I even prefer it over some MUCH bigger libraries.
No intro price so i guess i have some time to think about it. The next 50% sale might be many months away.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 19, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Yes but have k5 full....And don't want to upgrade....player ....no ...because you can't go in the kontakt parameters......must upgrade ........no...no...


You keep Kontakt 5 when you upgrade to Kontakt 6 full or Player.


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 19, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> You keep Kontakt 5 when you upgrade to Kontakt 6 full or Player.


Ok thanks........


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 19, 2019)

Cinebient said:


> I wished they gave me just the midi out for the version i already own to start with.
> The upgrade is not cheap really (especially if you payed the full price for TO as early adopter)...but i must say when i heard the demos i really find that it sounds very good and i love the timbres.
> It is impressive how great it can sound without real dynamics and with just another 4.5GB for the new strings (so about 11 for the complete package).
> I even prefer it over some MUCH bigger libraries.
> No intro price so i guess i have some time to think about it. The next 50% sale might be many months away.



If you went for the half-price sale, then the total price now for The Orchestra Complete is $318.

If somebody passed on the sale and waits to buy The Orchestra Complete on Black Friday, it's going to be 40% off of $399, or $239.

If you have The Orchestra now and wait until Black Friday I believe it will be $71 to upgrade.

That's assuming that Best Service discounts the new version of The Orchestra, but I think that's a good bet. Dark Era is a good bet too.


----------



## rudi (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks for finding all this out @TigerTheFrog.
The MIDI export was number one on my wish list!


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 19, 2019)

rudi said:


> Thanks for finding all this out @TigerTheFrog.
> The MIDI export was number one on my wish list!


It really sounds good for 4 go of sounds....


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 19, 2019)

Here's what's new.











For the record, EthnoWorld 6 has three Morin Khuur instruments: Morin Khuur String Ensemble, Morin Khuur Violins, and Small Morin Khuur. They have multiple key switchable articulations and many loops and licks. So if this instrument appeals to you, you have some solo ones too. @Mark Schmieder may know of others.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 19, 2019)

Are Sonuscore's upgrade offers usually permanent or temporary? Their website doesn't say anything (that I could find) about a time limit to upgrade to Orchestra Complete. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sopranos (Jun 19, 2019)

For The Orchestra:

Is the upgrade ready and available now for purchase and download?

Any early adopters care to comment on actual use? Noticeable differences (sound)?

Cheers!


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 19, 2019)

OK.......but where is the........walkthrough ?????????


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 19, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> OK.......but where is the........walkthrough ?????????


There's the MIDI export video above. I expect there are a few more coming. 
But in truth, aside from the MIDI export, I don't think there's much about The Orchestra Complete that isn't pretty intuitive to use if you have The Orchestra. Same thing, just more instruments, presets, and stuff available to use in the engine. But they did say there are changes to the interface so we will learn about that. I'm going to get it within the next few days, so I'll post about it if nobody else does.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 19, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> Are Sonuscore's upgrade offers usually permanent or temporary? Their website doesn't say anything (that I could find) about a time limit to upgrade to Orchestra Complete. Thanks in advance!


I think it's permanent. Sonuscore and Best Service would make it clear if it wasn't. But as I said, I think you can get the upgrade for 40% off if you wait until Black Friday.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Jun 19, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> But in truth, aside from the MIDI export, I don't think there's much about The Orchestra Complete that isn't pretty intuitive to use if you have The Orchestra.


Plus you can still get MIDI out of standard The Orchestra by enabling _send script-generated notes/CCs to the outside world_ in Kontakt and recording the sequence in your DAW.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 19, 2019)

I got it. I am very happy with it and think it's well worth the money.
The new orchestral colors create some exciting new opportunities for the presets. Consider this one:





Having things like Violin and Cello Harmonics allows for some much more subtle and less boomy orchestral presets than were previously found in The Orchestra.
From the opposite angle, the Col Legno instruments add something very different to the presets.

Aside from all the new strings and the beautiful Morin Khuur, the big difference is the addition of two percussion instruments to the arp engine.
Here's the old version:




Here's the new one:





So you now can add Timpani and Tubular Bells to your presets. Timpani in particular adds a lot to some presets.


----------



## gum (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh ... early adopters only have pain.
Really complete?
Will you see the Brass and Woodwinds extensions again?

It would be very nice if expansion enabled a delicate texture like Spitfire.
The possibilities will spread, with soft sounds like the origin series, orchestral FX, 
and noise.


----------



## Banquet (Jun 19, 2019)

Another thing I like is they improved the font and readability of the GUI


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 20, 2019)

IK has transferred the modeling technology of its Modo Bass to drums.

Introductory Pre-Order Price is $299.99, after which it will go to $399.99

More info HERE


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 20, 2019)

It's unusual that IK have chosen to model bass and drums but sample synths


----------



## NODZ (Jun 20, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> Are Sonuscore's upgrade offers usually permanent or temporary? Their website doesn't say anything (that I could find) about a time limit to upgrade to Orchestra Complete. Thanks in advance!


The offers are permanent.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 20, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> It's unusual that IK have chosen to model bass and drums but sample synths


Maybe they are trying to do things that other developers aren't doing and create their own product niches?

For recreations of vintage synths, UVI and the new Omnisphere also start with samples. Not bad company for Syntronik.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 20, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I think this will be drums and/or percussion. The main graphic looks to me like a snare drum from above. The music is drum beats and piano. And they use the language "hits soon."
> 
> What would be different from the many drum products they already offer? What would have taken 11 years to develop? Modeled drums. This could be the drum version of Modo Bass. Many different kinds of drums, from tiny to Taiko, customizable by the user. Any shape, size, materials, or beater. Drums that aren't possible in real life. Your choice of rooms, microphones, effects.....
> 
> If I'm right, this could be the one thing on this list that lives up to its hype. I'm really looking forward to finding out what's in The Orchestra upgrade, but I'm even more interested in finding out if I'm right about this.


Good prediction!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## theStyg (Jun 20, 2019)

Ok, I've been sorta putting off ever getting The Orchestra because I felt it was redundant for me despite how useful many of the features seem... but the morin khuur ensemble... THAT I need to hear in action.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 20, 2019)

Banquet said:


> Another thing I like is they improved the font and readability of the GUI


The type for The Orchestra is a dull yellow. The one in The Orchestra Complete is a bright yellow, The background for the original is looks like the polished veneer of a violin; the Orchestra Complete is just a dark color. So overall the contrast is higher and the legibility is better. But I don't think they changed the font or its weight or size. There's still room for improvement, but it's nice to know that they are listening to their customers and are trying. 

They also made the GUI for The Orchestra Complete _smaller_ than The Orchestra for some reason.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 20, 2019)

theStyg said:


> Ok, I've been sorta putting off ever getting The Orchestra because I felt it was redundant for me despite how useful many of the features seem... but the morin khuur ensemble... THAT I need to hear in action.


I thought it was kind of a joke when I read about it. Seemed kind of arbitrary. But it's actually quite beautiful and makes The Orchestra unique.


----------



## theStyg (Jun 20, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I thought it was kind of a joke when I read about it. Seemed kind of arbitrary. But it's actually quite beautiful and makes The Orchestra unique.


I've been after a solid Morin Khuur library for a long time, and this seems like a decent step in the right direction.


----------



## Cinebient (Jun 20, 2019)

Modo Drums looks really interesting but sadly the cymbals are sampled and "only" the drums are modeled. I wondered about the 20 GB but now it is clear. 
I think it is not for me right now because i have enough good drums and percussions but physical modeling (and like here maybe combined with good sampling) is the future. No more 100´s or even 1000+ GB of samples. 
However, from all the game changers and announcements etc. i find The Orchestra update the most interesting and i guess i will buy this....maybe together with Komplete 12 update within the sale and then i hope i do not NEED anything more for the next half year or so.


----------



## Cinebient (Jun 20, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I thought it was kind of a joke when I read about it. Seemed kind of arbitrary. But it's actually quite beautiful and makes The Orchestra unique.



Especially this kind of timbres are interesting for me. I really love the demos for the new strings and how raw and interesting they can sound with such a small footprint. 
I also really want to use the midi out for my solo strings and see how that sounds.


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 20, 2019)

Just give us an articulation walkthrough. How do you want us to buy a product just based on a trailer ?????
I miss great and long detailed walkthroughs. Less and less on youtube....


----------



## Banquet (Jun 20, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The type for The Orchestra is a dull yellow. The one in The Orchestra Complete is a bright yellow, The background for the original is looks like the polished veneer of a violin; the Orchestra Complete is just a dark color. So overall the contrast is higher and the legibility is better. But I don't think they changed the font or its weight or size. There's still room for improvement, but it's nice to know that they are listening to their customers and are trying.
> 
> They also made the GUI for The Orchestra Complete _smaller_ than The Orchestra for some reason.



Font is definitely bigger for me and slightly different at least. See screenshot - the g in Arpeggiator is different. Either way, it's certainly more readable, which is great as I struggled a little with the old version.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 20, 2019)

Happily upgraded from TO to TO Complete. The new additions are great, but one very minor disappointment is that the UI is all the basic brown/gold theme. I was looking forward to seeing some of the new ice blue Winter themes. But I guess only the standalone expansion has that? Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## NODZ (Jun 20, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> Happily upgraded from TO to TO Complete. The new additions are great, but one very minor disappointment is that the UI is all the basic brown/gold theme. I was looking forward to seeing some of the new ice blue Winter themes. But I guess only the standalone expansion has that? Unless I'm missing something...


It´s true. The cold blue colors are only included in the standalone expansion. The pictures on these pages show, what it looks like:

https://sonuscore.com/shop/strings-of-winter/

https://www.bestservice.com/to_strings_of_winter.html


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 20, 2019)

Yeah, I was hoping to see that color scheme in my Kontakt UI 

So the other thing that's a bit weird with updating from TO to TOC is what to do with the original TO library? I'd like to delete it from my drive, but I have projects that reference The Orchestra.nki. So if I delete TO, I'll need to go into all my projects to point them at The Orchestra Complete.nki, right?


----------



## Banquet (Jun 20, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> Yeah, I was hoping to see that color scheme in my Kontakt UI
> 
> So the other thing that's a bit weird with updating from TO to TOC is what to do with the original TO library? I'd like to delete it from my drive, but I have projects that reference The Orchestra.nki. So if I delete TO, I'll need to go into all my projects to point them at The Orchestra Complete.nki, right?



Yes, I think so. Luckily for me, I only just bought TO in the recent sale so I only had 2 tracks with it on. I spent last night recreating the patches in TO:C so the tracks would still work when I delete TO. I'm down the the last 25gb of space on my laptop HD so I really ought to delete TO to get 7gb back but I suppose for other people with much more space available 7gb isn't that much, and if you have a lot of tracks using it, it's probably more prudent to just leave it installed


----------



## Christian W. (Jun 20, 2019)

theStyg said:


> Ok, I've been sorta putting off ever getting The Orchestra because I felt it was redundant for me despite how useful many of the features seem... but the morin khuur ensemble... THAT I need to hear in action.





You can hear it especially well in these „Strings of Winter“ Demos.
The Morin Khuur Ensemble blends well with the traditional string sounds and new extended techniques as well.
My personal favourites of the new articulations are the harmonics. Having those as sustains, tremolos and even marcatos is fantastic.


----------



## NODZ (Jun 20, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> Yeah, I was hoping to see that color scheme in my Kontakt UI
> 
> So the other thing that's a bit weird with updating from TO to TOC is what to do with the original TO library? I'd like to delete it from my drive, but I have projects that reference The Orchestra.nki. So if I delete TO, I'll need to go into all my projects to point them at The Orchestra Complete.nki, right?



Hi NekujaK,

I agree that this is a little downer. But it´s also really hard to do get this part right. I mean: The Orchestra Complete has changed quite a lot compared to the original The Orchestra. It has new Sounds, more nkis, more Presets, Midi Export and several other things were changed. AND it was built in Kontakt 6. This makes it really hard to make them compatible with each other I guess.

Regarding your question:

Sadly, just pointing Kontakt to the new nki does not solve the issue. That´s due to three reasons:

1) Unless you already worked with Kontakt 6 in your previous projects you will have to replace all your Kontakt instances with Kontakt 6/Kontakt 6 Player.

2) If you used Single-Articulation nki´s or the Keyswitch instruments you will have to manually replace them, because they were renamed for TOC.

3) I just tested this with the Main nki by executing the following steps:

- Opening Kontakt 6 in Cubase
- Loading the "The Orchestra.nki" from the original TO
- Closing the session and Cubase
- Removing The Orchestra from it´s install location
- Opening the Cubase Session
- Pointing Kontakt to the install location of The Orchestra Complete

Kontakt did indeed resolve all issues with missing samples and it even accepted the new nki, since it has the same name as in the original The Orchestra. But Kontakt couldn´t find the missing ressource file (nkr), because it has a different name than the one from the original TO. And the nki without the nkr has no GUI and no functionality.

Therefore I fear, that you will have to manually replace all instances of The Orchestra in your previous projects, if you want to delete the original TO. :/


----------



## Cinebient (Jun 20, 2019)

I also would like to see the winter GUI but since i prefer the color over the yellow/gold thingie.
But i can live with it. In general i wonder why there is almost no great (and sharp) looking GUI for Kontakt libraries. Only Heavyocity made it right for me here so far.
But the sound from The Orchestra Complete is great and the midi out is very welcome as well. 
I also wonder why i cannot turn the reverb off as default. Even when i lock it, it is on again with every preset change. Some other minor things but otherwise it is really good.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 20, 2019)

Re: color in The Orchestra

I believe Sonuscore may be looking ahead to many more separate libraries, with many more color schemes. 

It makes sense to me that they've decided that when the content in these libraries are incorporated into The Orchestra Complete, there will always be a single unified design. After all, when you use the engine, it is just more string articulations and more instruments. In the future it may be more brass, woodwind, or world articulations. 

I'm okay with the unified design, I just wish they would change the one they have. Blue or brown, it still isn't very legible. I realize they are going for something tony and "classical," but legibility should be paramount with serving its customer base. And I wish they would improve the legibility of the fonts even more. Bold type would be nice.


----------



## ManicMiner (Jun 21, 2019)

I've been waiting for the Orange Tree sale, but no sign of it quite yet.
I'm after Infinity - hoping to get 60% off. 
Is it true that if you buy one major product like Infinity, you can get others (e.g. Evolution) added on for an even bigger discount? Or did I read that wrong?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 21, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> I've been waiting for the Orange Tree sale, but no sign of it quite yet.
> I'm after Infinity - hoping to get 60% off.
> Is it true that if you buy one major product like Infinity, you can get others (e.g. Evolution) added on for an even bigger discount? Or did I read that wrong?


Evolution Infinity is part of the Evolution Electric Bundle. So, if you buy Infinity at 60% off then you will be eligible for the Bundle at a reduced price. 

And that reduced Bundle price will go for 60% off next time around. Plus the Orange Slices discount for buying Infinity.

OTS treats their customers very well.


----------



## ManicMiner (Jun 26, 2019)

Orange Tree group buy starting in about a weeks time apparently.


----------



## k4music (Jun 26, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> Orange Tree group buy starting in about a weeks time apparently.


Wish orange tree samples released few more products before group buy. All their products are amazing. Ever since i took their guitar bundle got great use out of them.


----------

